# Well, I'm out



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Since everyone was being mean and lot of bashin was going on, I left Pfury and went to Ontario. I figured (on my trip) that Pfury would be better without me.

Just saying I am leaving forever. Bye.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

peace dude


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

EMMMMMM I DONT KNOW YOU, SORRY BUT HAVE FUN,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


>


took the wods right outta my mouth


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oh boy..

does someone have a microscope? 
i can hear it but jst cant seem to find it.. 
some where in this post is in fact the world tinyest violin...

i belive its playing a classic from mozzart.

yes it is..

its called no one really caers when someone flips there sh*t and startsone of these threads..

yes i know its a wordy title and how would mozart have know these thigns would happen int he future but what can i say he was ahead of his time..

besides he will be back..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ummmmmm ok..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Well bye have fun







I guess


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

dont ever f*ck with a dude named Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart! Hell kick your ass


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i had a p-fury melt down once..

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...hl=peace+bitchs


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

The bashing has been long over, and people ask about you, but enjoy your trip. Besides, you shouldn't be taking things from the internet that serious.










Oh, but I dont believe you're going to be gone forever. If you didn't care about P-Fury, you wouldn't have made a thread about you leaving. I'm sorry, but you're just asking for attention, and waiting for members to beg for you to stay. I give you a week before you're logged in again, and posting away.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lastgreengarden said:


> dont ever f*ck with a dude named Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart! Hell kick your ass


hhmm maybe i should have gone with ludwig van and dropped the clock work orange reference to strenghten the psycho factor..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KumbiaQueens said:


> The bashing has been long over, and people ask about you, but enjoy your trip. *Besides, you shouldn't be taking things from the internet that serious. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i had a p-fury melt down once..
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...hl=peace+bitchs


 that was a good read man


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

dezboy said:


> i had a p-fury melt down once..
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...hl=peace+bitchs


 that was a good read man
[/quote]
That thread made me remember how much I hated twitch.

God damn him!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> :laugh:


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Since everyone was being mean and lot of bashin was going on, I left Pfury and went to Ontario. I figured (on my trip) that Pfury would be better without me.
> 
> Just saying I am leaving forever. Bye.


so all those 1300 posts u spammed were worthles than huh?

lol

no dont go q-tip, and if u do go, go out with a bang like check ya self did, start a f*ck you thread and name off the people LOL


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yak you would prolly be on top lol


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

more than likely : )


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

I know how Quantum_Theory  feels. Under my old user i got ripped apart for a piranha/tropical fish set-up which i had, and still do have (the only reason I created a new account was becuase i forgot my password and closed down my old email account it was attached to..).

But like all the others i have returned (didnt make a fuss about it when i left like Quantum_Theory  though....) as people have to remember, a specific few other users take cheap shots at other people all the time, often as a joke which ends up getting taken the wrong way. All in the name of looking cooler....







i must say though, piranha-fury is bad for this type of 'bullying/ripping' problem!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I bet you like 50 e dollars that he will come back to check this thread


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

QT is a adolecent*. Congrats to all you assholes (and you know EXACTLY who you are) for making a "young person"* feel unwelcome here.

*thought child or kid sounded to fatherly of me









Anways, shame on you people for running off someone who is interested in the hobby. Fido is gone and now you needed a new whipping boy. I can only imagine after a few days of Qts abscense you asses will have a new target in your sights.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

k ill break the ice...

LOL








sounds like somebody needs some zoloft and a couple beers


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Join myspace and look at all the people that suck. I've pretty much narrowed that crap fest down to just 30 something people I know and see often. But it just gives you an idea of how many people with an IQ under 50 that are actually allowed to get on the internet for some reason. I'd say let them say, since they are obviously smart enough to click icons in Windows and spout off saying they are good with computers.

Well my reply turned out to be more of a rant, but the people you speak of are not rare, its actually rare to find people who are not.

I'm kind of both. I don't take anything seriously on here, unless for some reason text is going to beat me up, and even if text finds me in public it would still be funny to try.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> yak you would prolly be on top lol


LOl my thoughts exactly.Well QT I didnt't mind having you around.I did like Reta the fish a bit better though.Dont be afraid to stop by if you have any further questions.Untill then may the force be with you.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> QT is a adolecent*. Congrats to all you assholes (and you know EXACTLY who you are) for making a "young person"* feel unwelcome here.
> 
> *thought child or kid sounded to fatherly of me
> 
> ...


We are also taking nominations


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> QT is a adolecent*. Congrats to all you assholes (and you know EXACTLY who you are) for making a "young person"* feel unwelcome here.
> 
> *thought child or kid sounded to fatherly of me
> 
> ...


Dont know why-But I agree with this statement


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> QT is a adolecent*. Congrats to all you assholes (and you know EXACTLY who you are) for making a "young person"* feel unwelcome here.
> 
> *thought child or kid sounded to fatherly of me
> 
> ...


I would like to nominate Rocker to take his place. lol jk buddy


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

We should make a deal, the current ass hat of the week has to take a full out roast in a thread, that way everyone gets the asshole out of them







problem solved


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> QT is a adolecent*. Congrats to all you assholes (and you know EXACTLY who you are) for making a "young person"* feel unwelcome here.
> 
> *thought child or kid sounded to fatherly of me
> 
> ...


We are also taking nominations
[/quote]

Its not funny any more.

What are you all gonna do when those "24 hour time outs" turn into 7 day time outs? And then gets more severe every time you mess up







This sh*t needs to stop. The members as a whole are getting fed up and rightfully so. This is an awesome place with awesome members but several individuals (SEVERAL) are ruining it for the masses.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> QT is a adolecent*. Congrats to all you assholes (and you know EXACTLY who you are) for making a "young person"* feel unwelcome here.
> 
> *thought child or kid sounded to fatherly of me
> 
> ...


We are also taking nominations
[/quote]

Its not funny any more.

What are you all gonna do when those "24 hour time outs" turn into 7 day time outs? And then gets more severe every time you mess up







This sh*t needs to stop. The members as a whole are getting fed up and rightfully so. This is an awesome place with awesome members but several individuals (SEVERAL) are ruining it for the masses.
[/quote]

Yep we need a winter cleanup in a bad way!!!!!







I see more and more people getting frustrated lately!!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> QT is a adolecent*. Congrats to all you assholes (and you know EXACTLY who you are) for making a "young person"* feel unwelcome here.
> 
> *thought child or kid sounded to fatherly of me
> 
> ...


We are also taking nominations
[/quote]

Its not funny any more.

What are you all gonna do when those "24 hour time outs" turn into 7 day time outs? And then gets more severe every time you mess up







This sh*t needs to stop. The members as a whole are getting fed up and rightfully so. This is an awesome place with awesome members but several individuals (SEVERAL) are ruining it for the masses.
[/quote]

calm down exodos, I kid. Im not even bad about ridiculing people


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I am calm yak







and im not pointing any fingers. Im not going to play the blame game. Its just very frustrating to see this site lose good members over bs.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> QT is a adolecent*. Congrats to all you assholes (and you know EXACTLY who you are) for making a "young person"* feel unwelcome here.
> 
> *thought child or kid sounded to fatherly of me
> 
> ...


unfortunately this happens too much on this site,


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yes it would be tragic to loose good members, but a member that posts a life threating thread on how ot make a snake throw up is just poor acting on his part


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I am calm yak :rasp: and im not pointing any fingers. Im not going to play the blame game. Its just very frustrating to see this site lose good members over bs.


this site is very clicky and very intimidating when you first step through those doors, its a shame to say it though


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

just an added note, everyone is aware there is an ignore feature that will allow you to never see another members post again right?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> yes it would be tragic to loose good members, but a member that posts a life threating thread on how ot make a snake throw up is just poor acting on his part


Not gonna argue there. But I will say how the board is moderated is up to Jeff and Mike not the members. The thread was closed fairly quick by Riley. See, this is why we have mods. Lets let them do their jobs and lets just enjoy the forums. If there is someone here that you just cant stand they we have a ignore feature which works GREAT!









ps- were losing good members w/ the direction the board is taking.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

where is this ignore feature at then, obviuosly i aint gonna ignore anyone co i aint got no beef with any member,,,,,,,, but it would be nice to know


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I am calm yak :rasp: and im not pointing any fingers. Im not going to play the blame game. Its just very frustrating to see this site lose good members over bs.


The only thing I've seen people "rip" on him about is bad advice and well if you around giving hearsay advice, and people could very well lose expensive animals if they try these procedures then you deserve to be the whipping boy for a bit. Come on he was advising people how to do a herp heimlich just cause he saw it somewhere.

Herp Heimlich

IMO QT should stay, just be a little more restrained on what he posts and stick to what he has experiance with. As far as good members going. If they're leaving because of some poking and proding how good of members were they? We're they --XR-- good? Were they CichlidKeeper good? In my eyes if the few people spewing b.s. get tossed then it's survival of the fittest.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Find a thread where the user has posted, click on their name on the upper left of their post...when you get to their profile page, click on "Profile Options" (upper right) and then click on "Ignore User".


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

as exodus is typing I will beat him, its in yor control panel


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

cool cheers exo....................


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I beat you both to it.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> as exodus is typing I will beat him, its in yor control panel


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> I beat you both to it.


ya ya, rub it in why dont ya.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i think it was a draw......................


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I tried









just a side note, can I get balls instead of skulls under my ava? Ive always enjoyed a good set of blue balls


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hahahahaha, balls would be cool, id like boobies.............


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

We should not be derailing QT's farewell thread.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah heaven forbid, but if he keeps his word he wouldnt know anyway. Its like stealing cookies from a blind man, its so wrong but damn those cookies are good


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

later!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Unfortunately the "Ignore" button doesn't stop new people from coming in, seeing advice and thinking he knows what he's doing. Yes we have mods but far too often bad advice is spread. As an example, Tibs is a young adolescent. The difference Tibs actually research's things and knows his stuff. Knows what's bad advice and what is fine. Sadly he puts just about everyone I know on this board to shame in overall general knowledge(on fish anyways). Not that QT isn't welcome but if you're leaving that easy then obviously you weren't as into the site as 1300 posts in 2 months suggests.

This forum may be harsher than others but the end product is far better than any other forum on the web.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, GT...and that's why there were people ready to jump on misinformation delivered (and they're still ready to put it to bed, no matter the source). This is a great site and part of keeping it great is correcting all misinformation seen so that everyone knows that it is not good info.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> See ya tomorrow.:rasp:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what good members? and we didnt lose him he just changed names to Gear Wiz thats why this whole thread was made to clear Gear Wiz aka QT 's name duh hes still apart of this site he just made this sham so he could be at peace with Gear Wiz cuz we called him out on changing names ..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ABB is here... I give this thread about 8 more seconds...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

IBTL?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> This is a great site and part of keeping it great is correcting all misinformation seen so that everyone knows that it is not good info.


The other part of that I mean't is.. We all here can take jokes and take the occasional kidding around. I think this whole QT leaving stems from the "stupidest qoutes" thread. (Obviously I guess) And he was upset, or embarassed. Learn to take it as a joke, and change your ways/carrying on. I think everyone who is on here now are the kinda people who can take a joke.

We can't save people from making themselves look dumb just because he's an adolescent, they have to figure that out on their own. I'm not going to kiss someones ass to stay just because they posted stupid crap and got their feelings hurt. But again that's why this forum is so good because we don't let that stuff slide just because he's young.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lastgreengarden said:


> IBTL?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

whhaattt lol?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That's too bad...I didn't mean to actively insult someone through that thread. (Passively, sure...J/K!) It came from a show that I had been watching on VH1. (Coughs, straightens pants and corrects self.) I mean...flipped through on the way to an all-day football tripleheader on ESPN.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I give this thread.... hmmm.... 12 more posts?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I thought (and still think) that it would be fun, so I did it. I'm not even all that sorry that it's there because there is some funny stuff in there. (Shameless plug coming...)

If you see something worth adding that comes from someone with a good sense of humour, make sure to add it to that thread.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

acestro said:


> ABB is here... I give this thread about 8 more seconds...:rasp:


I love you too Tom


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

/Sings "Why can't we be friends"...

/Realizes why.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> /Sings "Why can't we be friends"...
> 
> /Realizes why.


/laughs ASS off


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

acestro said:


> See ya tomorrow.:rasp:


 [/quote] It's all good (Yac) i jst made a new batch w/o garlic and walla!!! u know i did'nt even think about givin them any of the frozen fish i had in the freezer, I drew a blank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say







before it gets closed


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> ABB is here... I give this thread about 8 more seconds...:rasp:


I love you too Tom








[/quote]

oh i didnt know you (ABB) was a hot latino girl?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

It's not getting closed.. Might go HOF...

No it won't, doesn't deserve to be though..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

/is confused

/is in before the lock


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

if this was hof material wed be talking about if eating a plain hotdog was gay or not.,


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

/Notices "Twisting into Schizophrenia" has the same cadence as "Twisting, Turning Through the Never"

/Says he's IBTL.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

which it is...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Go figure


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

> if this was hof material wed be talking about if eating a plain hotdog was gay or not.,


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ontario doesnt want u either.

hell come back as a new member anyways.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

lol ouch!^^


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> Unfortunately the "Ignore" button doesn't stop new people from coming in, seeing advice and thinking he knows what he's doing. Yes we have mods but far too often bad advice is spread. As an example, Tibs is a young adolescent. The difference Tibs actually research's things and knows his stuff. Knows what's bad advice and what is fine. Sadly he puts just about everyone I know on this board to shame in overall general knowledge(on fish anyways). Not that QT isn't welcome but if you're leaving that easy then obviously you weren't as into the site as 1300 posts in 2 months suggests.
> 
> This forum may be harsher than others but the end product is far better than any other forum on the web.


tough love is better then no love


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

/Is tired of people saying IBTL..

/Does think eating a hotdog with no roll is gay

/Wonders who buys hotdogs but no rolls...

/Is amazed because hotdog rolls are less than $1.00

/Gets ready for someone else to say IBTL...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> /Is tired of people saying IBTL..
> 
> /Does think eating a hotdog with no roll is gay
> 
> ...





















Viva AQHU!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

/wonders what IBTL stand for


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> /Is tired of people saying IBTL..
> 
> /Does think eating a hotdog with no roll is gay
> 
> ...


well hotdogs are sold in packs of 10 and buns are sold in 8 so u get screwed.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ibtl?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

rocker said:


> /wonders what IBTL stand for


In Before the Lock


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what does bump mean?

bump


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> /Is tired of people saying IBTL..
> 
> /Does think eating a hotdog with no roll is gay
> 
> ...


well hotdogs are sold in packs of 10 and buns are sold in 8 so u get screwed.
[/quote]
with two wieners....


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> well hotdogs are sold in packs of 10 and buns are sold in 8 so u get screwed.


They sell 12 packs of rolls..







I'd rather have extra rolls than extra hot dogs...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees thread die on its own


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> well hotdogs are sold in packs of 10 and buns are sold in 8 so u get screwed.


They sell 12 packs of rolls..







I'd rather have extra rolls than extra hot dogs...
[/quote]

ahh so your a giver more than a reciever huh/ ?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

why did you bump?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i have no idea....


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> well hotdogs are sold in packs of 10 and buns are sold in 8 so u get screwed.


They sell 12 packs of rolls..







I'd rather have extra rolls than extra hot dogs...
[/quote]

ahh so your a giver more than a reciever huh/ ?
[/quote]

At least I'm not like you stuck holding two weiners and no rolls..









Eating extra rolls is just bread.. But eating two hot dogs with no rolls is... well gay..

I'm telling you just spend the extra 15 cents for the 12 pack of rolls.. Waaayy less gay


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well myself i usually just go buy another pak of buns but that starts a viciuous cycle.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> ontario doesnt want u either.


DAMNNNNNNN F*CKINNNNN STRAIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

he will be back anyway....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I clearly recall multiple times asking all RIP folk to be cool about this, and I dont think things are as rough as before.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

View attachment 127897


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nicely done, Fry.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fry said:


> View attachment 127897


Um.... as long as that's not a "Team RIP" that's cool.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

My tribute to QT. \/ has nothing to do with your "team".


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is anyone else confused as to why someone would take a real vacation to get away from a website? I certainly wouldn't have to cross state lines to get away from P-Fury...I'd just not come on P-Fury...but that's just me being logical, I guess.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/requests a subforum of goodbye threads


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

He was just a kid, kids get annoying....he found out the hard way lol. It's best for him to find out that way than to go on in life just being an annoying kid.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Well, I'm out, you probably won't care


You're right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Although I agree with some of the comments...why post them on here? Have a little compassion...


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

NO, he should know. It's best. If you have a huge booger on your nose, do you get mad when somebody says "Ew dude, you've got a booger hanging out right at the end of your nose."??? Would it be best if everybody just let it hang and you look like a retard until you go to the bathroom?

Same with him..he's just kind of annoying and doesn't get it- he will either see us as A-holes forever or realize he's just a dumb kid and he'll grow out of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Or maybe he'll realize that you are a tool because you like to call young kids names?

He's got to learn, but being a douchebag isnt a method of teaching.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Although I agree with some of the comments...why post them on here? Have a little compassion...


If he was seriously that butt hurt over everything then he would just leave quietly. He's making a post like this for attention...therefore he deserves everything he gets.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Or maybe he'll realize that you are a tool because you like to call young kids names?
> 
> He's got to learn, but being a douchebag isnt a method of teaching.


I've never been a douche to him, just asked him why in one post he said convicts don't breed until they are 2-3 years old, then in another post the same week he said that they start breeding at 2". Who doesn't deserve to be called out for that? Not only is it wrong, but he wasn't asking, he was talking about it like he was a pro!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought I was in AQHU for a minute. Anyways...

Bye.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Or maybe he'll realize that you are a tool because you like to call young kids names?
> 
> He's got to learn, but being a douchebag isnt a method of teaching.


You're too nice..

All in favor of a good bye I hate you all subforum say I!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I wonder what "facts" a mythical professor will come up with before he comes back.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> Or maybe he'll realize that you are a tool because you like to call young kids names?
> 
> He's got to learn, but being a douchebag isnt a method of teaching.


You're too nice..

All in favor of a good bye I hate you all subforum say I!!
[/quote]

agreed. Typical hippyboy, reprimands someone over calling names.... by calling names. douchebag, tool? nice 'method of teaching' Irony-boy.

That funny and typical irony aside.... goodbye threads are bullshit and QT got picked on more than he should have.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

he wouldnt be so upset if he would have bought a Wii


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> Or maybe he'll realize that you are a tool because you like to call young kids names?
> 
> He's got to learn, but being a douchebag isnt a method of teaching.


You're too nice..

All in favor of a good bye I hate you all subforum say I!!
[/quote]

agreed. Typical hippyboy, reprimands someone over calling names.... by calling names. douchebag, tool? nice 'method of teaching' Irony-boy.

That funny and typical irony aside.... goodbye threads are bullshit and QT got picked on more than he should have.
[/quote]

Calling a young person names is different then saying you would be a douchebag if you call young people names, old man.

Now please, I am going to go look at another thread, please follow me and bring your vindicitive comments with you


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> he wouldnt be so upset if he would have bought a Wii


Don't make someone post that in the dumbest qoutes thread...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> Or maybe he'll realize that you are a tool because you like to call young kids names?
> 
> He's got to learn, but being a douchebag isnt a method of teaching.


You're too nice..

All in favor of a good bye I hate you all subforum say I!!
[/quote]

agreed. Typical hippyboy, reprimands someone over calling names.... by calling names. douchebag, tool? nice 'method of teaching' Irony-boy.

That funny and typical irony aside.... goodbye threads are bullshit and QT got picked on more than he should have.
[/quote]










Seriously why should we feel bad for him, because he got called out on giving out horrible advice and then made an ass of himself as a result. I realize he's a young kid and that said I never really gave him a hard time, but he came in and started firing back at times, and dont dish it out if you cant take it.

Either way the super dramatic departure with the goodbye thread is ridiculous and not needed. How arrogent do you need to be to think that you need to start a thread just about you not being on the site for a while. Im pretty sure noone here gives a crap about me enough to care if I stopped showing up, apart from maybe a few friends I have developed here. I would never feel the need to post a thread announcing my departure, and there isnt any need for others to do so either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> he wouldnt be so upset if he would have bought a Wii


Don't make someone post that in the dumbest qoutes thread...








[/quote]

Do it!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Calling a young person names is different then saying you would be a douchebag if you call young people names, old man.


Oh the reworded post saying Ace doesn't have feelings FTW!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Calling a young person names is different then saying you would be a douchebag if you call young people names, old man.


Oh the reworded post saying Ace doesn't have feelings FTW!
[/quote]

Yeah, if you want to go through my many posts you'll see me standing up for QT more than anyone... but facts are only important to some folks...

/looks up word vindicitive

/cant find it









/cries a little

/gets over it


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Joey has been abused more these last few days than QT has his entire time here and you dont see Joey getting all bent out of shape.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

ddont post it in the dumbest quotes thread, cause then i would have to leave this cruel pfury world... with my own exit thread!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Calling a young person names is different then saying you would be a douchebag if you call young people names, old man.


Oh the reworded post saying Ace doesn't have feelings FTW!
[/quote]

Feeling are highly over-rated. A few years with a hot fiesty latina beats them out of you anyways.







Besides the old man is too busy with snake balls for feelings.









/end mini-roast...sorta.

Seeya for the dash Ace.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Joey has been abused more these last few days than QT has his entire time here and you dont see Joey getting all bent out of shape.


um... I havent seen joey'd in a while...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> but facts are only important to some folks...


Sorry you're not a hippy, and as far as I know you're not Canadian.. Therefore Danny rejects your facts and substitutes his own..


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

What facts? Did I even say your name in that post?

Or even hint towards you?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't drink the EVOO!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

HOF?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

say what? i learned... taco bell with the fire sauce and chocolate milk dont mix... its nice to see you leave QT even though youll prolly be back sometime within the next few hours


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What facts? Did I even say your name in that post?
> 
> Or even hint towards you?


No I was joking.. I'll stop..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> well hotdogs are sold in packs of 10 and buns are sold in 8 so u get screwed.


So, buy 8 packs of hot dogs and 10 packs of buns. Then it all evens out and you get no gay.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well this thread has gone to the shitter, to noone's surprise

Goodbye thread + member flaming + team RIP spam =


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

THADON said:


> let me tell you something exo. QT was not a good member. Im not just saying this cause i hate the guy either. He gave horrible advice that could have been potentially fatal to the fish.


So he didnt give out the greatest advice.......its not like he posted porn on a 14 year olds website...now that would be an intentional act that a person should be belittled for....dont you think? I mean really.....how pathetic is that. Now if he had done something like that...I would agree that the guy not only broke federal laws by intentionally supplying pornography to a minor....but deserves to be bashed for being a dumbass...but he didnt do that...he posted some information that might not have been 100% correct.....I think it is time to get over it and move on...dont you?

You dont run people off that give bad advice...you teach them. People regurgitate information on this site all the time I dont agree with...but I dont go around slamming them for it...I correct them or give my opinion on the subject. A lot about fish keeping is not an exact science. And I read most of this so called inaccurate advice he gave out and I didnt see anything that was even close to being "fatal"....and even if he did....cant you correct him without belittling him? Isnt that a sign of knowledge....the ability to use fact and examples to correct someone....bashing on them just shows a lack of maturity.


----------

